# Bearded Dragon - Not Poo'ing very often



## Florrie (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi

my dragon has been happy as larry ever since i got him (march 2008), hes about 9 -12 months old.

eats locusts about twice a week - and has fresh veg every day, although i dont see him eating it or see that hes eaten much of it. 

hes active and alert, will climb out of his viv and runs around in it a lot. 

UV bulb new in march 2008, basking temp 100F, far end circa 78/80F, he seems to like hiding out until the wood in the cool end, may hes not basking enough? hes on very fine calcium sand as per Ameyzoo in Bovingdon. he doesnt feel impacted and i dont think he looks bloated, or is about to shed.

BUT he is only pooping once every 2-3 weeks and then only after i bathed him 2/3 times, bathing again now as hes not been in about 2.5 weeks.

the first time he didnt go he'd had meal worms, but not huge amounts, this time none.

i dont think theres anything wrong with him but is it normal for a beardie of this age to only go once every 2-3 weeks?

when he did go, i couldnt see any worms or anything in it and it smelt ok, well as ok as their poo can!

thanks in advance for you replies


----------



## Sorby (Jul 18, 2008)

Two to three weeks is a very very long time.

You said he's on calci-sand. Avoiding the debate on that, are you sure he's not going a lot more often, and it's not simply getting "disguised" in the sand?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

uv tube needs replacing now, its been 6 months. the temps are too cold, proably stopping it digesting it. raise the basking temp to 110F, change from sand to newspaper, and they need feeding locsts every 1-2 days, not 2 times a week.


----------



## Florrie (Oct 31, 2007)

Im not feeding him locusts as often as hes just not eating them, he doesnt even chase after then when i put them in the viv!

my whole set up as been advised by Ameyzoo, who I am sure most of you have heard of.

Ive not had any probs until now...thanks for your replies


----------



## Florrie (Oct 31, 2007)

forgot to say, his poo isnt hidden in the sand as hes never buried it and i sift it.


----------



## Natalie09 (Jul 15, 2008)

Luke told you what to do, what he said was correct, you need to change the sand, raise the temps, you may have been told by a zoo, but that doesn't make it neccessarily right.

I got 'advised' on what to do from a pet shop and everything he said was completely wrong, so I did more research on here, then got it right.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Florrie said:


> Im not feeding him locusts as often as hes just not eating them, he doesnt even chase after then when i put them in the viv!
> 
> my whole set up as been advised by Ameyzoo, who I am sure most of you have heard of.
> 
> Ive not had any probs until now...thanks for your replies


 ameyzoo = a pet shop. just because it says zoo in it doesnt mean they are right. anyway the only sand a petshop will sell is calcium, so this is 100x worse!


----------



## Rapids (Aug 13, 2008)

you ask for advice then get narsty when given, i wont comment on this matter as you already have what u think is best in your head, i think this thread should adlock:


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Rapids said:


> you ask for advice then get narsty when given, i wont comment on this matter as you already have what u think is best in your head, i think this thread should adlock:


i do get what you mean, but we were all there once werent we, trusting the pet shops...


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

luke123 said:


> uv tube needs replacing now, its been 6 months. the temps are too cold, proably stopping it digesting it. raise the basking temp to 110F, change from sand to newspaper, and they need feeding locsts every 1-2 days, not 2 times a week.


 
as said get off the sand asap. the reason they sell you the sand is becuse it makes them more money, newspaper,lino,no slip tiles or kitchen roll is best


----------



## cherrybomb (Apr 12, 2010)

i work in a reptile shop and we will not sell calsi sand we dont think its any good ... mate get the sand out if u really want sand get kids play sand and oven it so it half's it self and is reall fine 

:bash:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

As this thread's getting on for two years old, I would hope the problem's solved... closed: victory:


----------

